# Humic DG Mushrooms



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I put a lot of humic dg on my yard and then over the next week we got a lot of rain. I know rain can cause mushrooms by itself but I have never seen this many shrooms all over my yard. Could the humic dg and organic matter in it cause this shroom infestation?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I doubt the humid had anything to do with those mushrooms.

Did you use any organic fert in the last few months? If so that's more likely it.

Mushrooms are a sign of healthy soil.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I've used carbon x this year but used milorganite a few times last year.

I know mushrooms mean good things but I've just never had this many mushrooms in my yard and am over the yard.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

krusej23 said:


> I've used carbon x this year but used milorganite a few times last year.
> 
> I know mushrooms mean good things but I've just never had this many mushrooms in my yard and am over the yard.


Well, mushrooms do spread thru spores. So it's possible when they come back there are more.


----------

